# navy blue dining room



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a job with a navy blue dining room...15 foot walls. Anyhow, put gray tinted 123 on as first coat, followed by some cheap flat(translucent) dark blue. Wondering if I should go with exterior flat Navy, or try one of the all in one prime/finish coats. No one will be moving in until aug. 9. Trying to keep the price down on coats for this young 3rd Army couple relocating to town. Any opinions appreciated. PD


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Exterior may paints have insecticides and mildecides added that would off gas, not sure if all do, just something I read somewhere.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it's more about drying until cured, but have used exterior on hard to cover colors before such as deep reds etc. Of course that was several years ago. Thanks for the response. Anyone else? I appreciate the input. pd


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Aura may of been cheaper at the beginning. At this point just bite the bullet and do another coat of the color you were doing in the first place or try the all in one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ProMar 200 Zero VOC


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

like WORK says, keep workin with whatever color was last in the 5 .....or ''roller tray'' ........next time skip the 1-2-3 and just do 2 coats of the blue

as far as the exterior thing, ive heard both............gives off gases and takes longer to cure.........but in the end you will a more durable product i would assume. for a while i was using exterior white semi on trim and it worked out well ....forget why i stopped actually


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> as far as the exterior thing, ive heard both............gives off gases and takes longer to cure.........but in the end you will a more durable product i would assume. for a while i was using exterior white semi on trim and it worked out well ....forget why i stopped actually


Because it causes Alzheimers.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Should have talked to your paint store manager before starting.But we just completed 2 kids rooms in a whole interior repaint 1 dark blue 1 red red.2 coats Duration & they look great.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ProMar 200 Zero VOC


Just used this last week and the coverage was fantastic! Liked it so much I used the leftover on an accent wall in my bedroom. 1 coat deep brown color looked great, would've put a second on anyway if it was for a client but good enough for me.:thumbup:

Miles above original Pro-mar 200 and touches up better too.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

For how much did you get it ? I don't shop with SW much, but not bad for $ 28 or $ 30


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bender said:


> Because it causes Alzheimers.


 
i was like ''for real?? '' ........when i read this then had to re-read my comment lol .... ...........hook line an sinker hahaha........
time for me to log off


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For how much did you get it ? I don't shop with SW much, but not bad for $ 28 or $ 30


I paid $26


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For how much did you get it ? I don't shop with SW much, but not bad for $ 28 or $ 30


$21, 3 weeks ago


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ProMar 200 Zero VOC


Is this tinted on their new 0 VOC tint system?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as exterior on the interior, remember that most exterior paints are formulated to allow for expansion and contraction, they tend to be a little softer in my opinion. Not a good trait for interior, more stable environments.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Aura may of been cheaper at the beginning. At this point just bite the bullet and do another coat of the color you were doing in the first place or try the all in one.


Agreed Aura. You won't regret using it in this situation.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

The biggest difference between interior and exterior paints is that exteriors have more chemicals like mildewcides and are not recommended for interiors form this reason, per my BM rep. These chemicals are not necessary indoors and just add to the toxicity on the indoor environment. 

If I know that I have a hard color for coverage I will turn to one of self priming paint, with the new Regal Select being my favorite. I have used this stuff over bare plaster and drywall and in repaints. Two coats of the color, done. The cost of the paint is offset by knowing it's two coats and done.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is this tinted on their new 0 VOC tint system?


 It can be tinted on both, but they don't use the Zero VOC unless you ask


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Navy Blue... surprised it did not cover in one coat. I just did 'navy blue' mixed in a $10 paint on sale over July 4th wkend. It got two but the first coat was 98% covered. hmm now I wonder if I should have charged the HO $35 per gallon or $50


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Now you are just being funny JP. Getting it to cover and not look like chit are two different things. Cheap paint in ultra deeps hatbands like crazy.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, your name sure fits your pictures - those are some real nice straight lines.

Pat


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used exterior paints on interior sky lighted areas . The large 20 footers with no problems . I am hoping this wasn't a bad idea ? I figured it would work better than interior paint cuz of all the the heat they take in ...... Humm I might be wrong .


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for all the answers. Ask the store mgr.? Here? A young kid who knows how to run a cash register? I actually stoped into another SW store and spoke to a rep. He told me about the new Pro Mar 200. Says it has a new Ultra deep base. He also said the new HDTV ultra was a good choice. I used the 123 on all the walls 'cause the whole house was previously done in semi...and had to repair many of the walls. I appreciate the input. pd


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is this tinted on their new 0 VOC tint system?


The 0 voc can be made into any color unlike the regular 200 series. All of our jobs are going to go to it. We are using a lot of pro green right now but it will be phased out soon. I just used the 0 voc with a deep red in semi gloss. It covered in two coats on some soffit. I screwed up and painted it first with the main color, which was a cream color. I would say it did well considering gray primer wasn't used, and semi gloss generally doesn't cover well anyways.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll get the cuts done tomorrow or tuesday and let you know how it comes out. The rest of the job is going well. It was not a straight thru job due to a class I was taking(getting ready for a post painting career, at 61 the end is in sight) and some of my old team mates from 1963 pony league team coming down for some golf. The house is for a 3rd Army officer and his family moving to the area...moving truck on the 9th, so I'm good to go. Worst part of job was repairing the drywall work done by the builder and the previous home owner. They put a walk thru in the living room and you could see the joints as soon as you entered the house. That and the fact that the whole house was semi gloss, browns, yellows and oranges !!! pd


----------



## Igorson (Jul 25, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Agreed Aura. You won't regret using it in this situation.


Wow that wall painting looks awesome with white painted trims!
http://osseodrywall.com/Painting.aspx


----------

